# No Love for carbon collective?



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I've noticed they very rarely get a mention on here...

Is there a reason for it? anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Eturty said:


> I've noticed they very rarely get a mention on here...
> 
> Is there a reason for it? anyone had any experience with them?


Good stuff!

Not a forum sponsor so people tend not to mention them too much!

Thanks
Rob


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I use platinum glass which I really rate :thumb:

As Rob says might be because they're not a sponsor


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Yeah it's strange hard to find first hand info on them 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Check them on social media they’re posting more than the kardashians ..lol


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yeah I love their stuff, I'm still to find a product of theres I dont rate
Platinum glass is incredible. 
Platinum wheels will be on my alloys and exhausts very soon
I've used oracle before and love it. 

Used some of their chemicals and cleaners too, all really solid. 
Not exactly cheap but quality

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

It's funny you know I often over look them their platinum paint and Oracle coatings worth a punt? Are they white label? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

dchapman88 said:


> Yeah I love their stuff, I'm still to find a product of theres I dont rate
> Platinum glass is incredible.
> Platinum wheels will be on my alloys and exhausts very soon
> I've used oracle before and love it.
> ...


I like their products a lot, but like you said the products are a little expensive!

I got a new BMW M135 in mineral grey coming in 2 weeks so I'll be putting the platinum wheels, Oracle and platinum glass on it!

Thanks Rob


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I’ve only tried their hanging air freshener, they last about a week so not impressed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

garage_dweller said:


> I've only tried their hanging air freshener, they last about a week so not impressed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds reasonable for a hanging air freshener :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not a make I’ve used, but heard good things about and is on my list to try them out. 

Just trying to deplete some stock at the moment, before I buy more...


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

Quality products, tried most of their range apart from their coatings. Bought a selection of their sample bottles (Citrus cleanser, Speciale, Sateen, Lusso and Ultimus) and they all worked wonders. Although they are a bit on the pricier side, its not too bad when purchasing on sale, or buying their 'seconds' stock (stuff that has label damaged etc.). Since then I purchased citrus and speciale in full sizes as I rate these the most, friend of mine swears by ultimus snow foam. I want to try the new interior detailer, just waiting for a sale to come by


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Not a make I've used, but heard good things about and is on my list to try them out.
> 
> Just trying to deplete some stock at the moment, before I buy more...


The never ending battle lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Eturty said:


> It's funny you know I often over look them their platinum paint and Oracle coatings worth a punt? Are they white label?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Id not be suprised if its all rebranded tbh. Most coatings originate from asia too


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Eturty said:


> The never ending battle lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Tell me about it. Trying to stick to my New Years resolution of using up what I've got before I buy more !!


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Tell me about it. Trying to stick to my New Years resolution of using up what I've got before I buy more !!


The worst are waxes they last forever!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Will be trying their new 'Pro Range' coatings soon - Molecule and Nero, 5 year coatings. Sounds promising. Their products in general have a pretty good reputation so hopefully their 5 year coatings follow suit.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Sawel said:


> Will be trying their new 'Pro Range' coatings soon - Molecule and Nero, 5 year coatings. Sounds promising. Their products in general have a pretty good reputation so hopefully their 5 year coatings follow suit.


Let me know how you get on

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

I really really rate there stuff, Platinum Glass and Wheels take some beating for the price and ease of application, the new interior detailer Nuova has impressed me massively offers a great protection with no streaking it is so versatile. Had no issues with water streaking either when the door card gets rain on it. Hybrid 2.0 the spray and rinse sealant to me is far superior to Wetcoat, carpro Hydro 2 lite and auto finesse aqua coat. The value for money and performance is incredible 4 months durability from one layer on a daily driven car with no drop in performance unlike wetcoat which lasts a month tops. I have most of there stuff and have used it and never had an issue. Oh and the hanging air fresheners rule mines going strong after 6 weeks, subtle now but still "smellable"


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

thinking of trying the wheel coating as it looks decent value and sure it said 2 years protection.


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

graeme said:


> thinking of trying the wheel coating as it looks decent value and sure it said 2 years protection.


Yeah it will do that, up to 17" you should be able to get 2 full coats for a set of 4 wheels so will last that easilly.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

ChrisHorner said:


> Hybrid 2.0 the spray and rinse sealant to me is far superior to Wetcoat, carpro Hydro 2 lite and auto finesse aqua coat.


That's interesting.

As long as you have a spray bottle hanging around for it, and who doesn't, that's around £6.82 per litre (the 500ml bottle + shipping and 5L of demin water from CP4L with free delivery), so cheaper than Turtlewax Dry & Shine (which is a 750ml bottle).

I've spray a rinse sealant coming out the wazoo right now so I may give it a punt when I get low again.


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

I had their pro range coatings (Molecule and Nero) professionally applied at the start of Feb and they're awesome!
Amazing gloss levels and crazy water behaviour.

Obviously can't comment on the up to 7 years durability claims yet, but so far so good.

I also top it up once a month with Hybrid 2.0 spray sealant which again is another insanely good product!


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Fatboy40 said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> As long as you have a spray bottle hanging around for it, and who doesn't, that's around £6.82 per litre (the 500ml bottle + shipping and 5L of demin water from CP4L with free delivery), so cheaper than Turtlewax Dry & Shine (which is a 750ml bottle).
> 
> I've spray a rinse sealant coming out the wazoo right now so I may give it a punt when I get low again.


Yeah hence my switch to it, but I do not use deionised water but should. It is most expensive through a foam lance but does give a total coverage.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Webarno said:


> I had their pro range coatings (Molecule and Nero) professionally applied at the start of Feb and they're awesome!
> Amazing gloss levels and crazy water behaviour.
> 
> Obviously can't comment on the up to 7 years durability claims yet, but so far so good.
> ...


Got any pics/vids?


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

:lol:


JoeyJoeJo said:


> Got any pics/vids?


Have a look here:
https://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=418652


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

D'oh, missed that, cheers. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Well I've bit the bullet and ordered some Oracle and platinum to try 

Also tried there shampoo and it's excellent 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dasmith (Feb 16, 2017)

Just used their Platinum Trim for the last couple of days. Must say I’m very impressed how the car looks after 2 coats of it. Can’t obviously comment on its durability yet. Certainly darkens the trim somewhat. If their other products are as good I’d gladly give them a try.


----------



## bigchunk (Feb 23, 2019)

Ordered platinum wheels and oracle for the car, will be my first time ceramic coating a car (done the wheels before though).


----------

